# Melatonin and L-theanine together for sleep?



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

For a while i had been really tired throughout the day and wide awake at night. I thought that this was caused from my depression. I was taking L-theanine thruoghout the day and tried Melatonin at night for sleep. Last night though, instead of taking 3 capsules of L-theanine in the day and 2 pills of melatonin at night , i decided to try 2 capsules of theanine in the day and 1 at night with melatonin because melatonin alone was not working for sleep. I got to sleep really quickly when combining theanine and melatonin. So i figured it out: depression was not causing my tiredness during the day, it was L-theanine. Just letting everyone know that L-theanine could also be used for sleep and not just anxiety. Sorry for the long paragraph.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

If I take 2 L-theanine, that's enough to knock me out. For that reason, I can't take it during the day. If 2 knock me out, 1 would just make me tired


----------

